# Help pls Campsites Alicante area with TV aerial on pitches ?



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello Forumites  
I don't post very often as am busy enjoying touring 

However i have a question for all the knowledgeable peeps on here  

For reasons that I wont go into:-
A/ 'cos its boring 
& 
B/ The 'I don't need a telly' brigade tot go off on one :lol: 

Apart form the two Marjals and Almafra at Benidorm, does anyone know of a campsite in the Alicante area (say within 50 miles/ish) That has TV hook up on the pitch with a few British TV channels such as ITV & BBC 1 & 2 ?

It seems to me every time I search the results come up with stuff like 'TV room' or satellites info. :roll: 

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

La Marina just up the road from Marjal has TV connections on their newer pitches but and this is big BUT it is quite expensive. Need to look on their website because when we left two years ago they were in the process of expanding into the field next door and all of these will have TV on them. There is a bus stop right outside the gates that takes you into Alicante.

Phil


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Phil  

I will check La Marina out & hopefully there are some winter deals  
The website does look nice but as you say a little pricey  

we are looking for 60 - 90 days so maybe somewhere has a deal!
I live in hope 
 
Cheers again
Catherine


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Catherine

La Marina do deals for long stays we got ours down from 23euros a night to about 19euros and this was for one month but this does include the spa for free in the mornings and the spa is to die for, we actually paid extra so we could use it all day it was that good. One other treat on site is the happy hour in the week where all drinks are BOGOF and as you can imagine this was full every evening with Brits including me.

Phil


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Phil  
That looks like an option  
Am also contemplating renting a dish, if I can find a site on the flat for good cycling


----------

